# wild camping



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

Are there any wild camping places near Coventry and Spetchley Park Worcester

regards
ballymoss


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There's a pub stopover with superb food at The Oak, Upton Snodsbury if that's any good. The landlord (as usual) just asks that you buy a meal.

It's in our database.

Dave


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

*wild camping/MH friendly parking*

thanks dave I will have a look at that

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention . . . . one of the nicest pints in the area too. He really knows how to keep his ale in good condition. :wink: :lol: 

If you do stop there, the car park is mostly sloping but don't let that put you off. Right at the back, at "top right" of the car park it's level enough - and that's probably where you would want to be anyway.

Dave


----------

